# Regional Fertility Cntr. Belfast



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi there,

  Am looking into transferring to another clinic and am considering Northern Ireland.  I am 40 so that will be a factor i geuss, anyone using Regional Fertility centre Belfast, just had a look online, but no infor re cost that i could find anyway.


Maybe there is a thread already started for this clinic and would be grateful if could be pointed to it or if anyone has info that another is better ?

ta

Jue


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Jue jue

Most of us here attend regional fertility clinic, some attend Origin which is in Belfast 2. I think royal cut off age is 40 not sure what origins age limit is.

They have a website also.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Jilly,

do you have a link to their web site?  Glad to hear there are other people on here.  Any particular thread?

Jue


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jue,

We all just muck in together whether we at rfc or origin as they only two places in ni. I think you can just google origin fertility care belfast.

Katie xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone  and thanks Musketeer Mum for stats.

Jillyhen, Just to check when you say Royal is that the same  place as the R.F.C.  ?

  Anyway will give them a ring on monday and get all the info. 6 months!  no good to me  though. so will see what they say would be looking a iui medicated not ivf.

Was wondering anyone on here 40 plus trying iui medicated?  

Jue


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

It seems upper age limit for both clinics is 44, however just Origin seems very strict with its protocol and 

  extremely expensive, will check out regional now to be honest dont think Origin is for me, first impressions anyhow.

Jue


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah jue jue it is.. Iwasful for abbreviating everything.

Jillyhen


----------



## akay217 (Oct 25, 2009)

i went to both these clinics and origin in by far the best one to go to. i wasnt treated very well at the rfc. we where treated brillant at origin. have have no bad things to say bout there


----------

